# Outback Camp Kitchen



## tripod (Sep 26, 2005)

Been lurking around here a bit and considering moving up from a pop-up to a travel trailer. If I go with an Outback I am considering purchasing either a 27RSDS or a 29BHS. I believe each of these come with an outside camp kitchen.

Could you tell if, in your experience, you find this option useful? It seems like a neat idea but I'm just wondering how much use it would get. I do like the idea of a sink and running water under the awning where I would be making coffee, etc.

Just wondering...

Barry


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I love the outside camp kitchen. I always use it for making the family breakfast. It was a large reason for my Outback purchase. A copy cat line, Max Lite, had the same thing but it was a piece of junk. The Outback is solid and stores securely.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If by outdoor camp kitchen you are talking about the stove and sink that folds out from the side of the trailer -- well every Outback i have ever seen has it -- of course its a special order feature -- but i think that all the dealers have got smart and have ordered them...

we love ours -- takes the heat and the smell OUTSIDE instead of messing up the inside -- and the sink outside is great for doing dirty washups you dont want to bring inside...

just remember though that the outside cutting board is not an actual cutting board but a DRINK BAR...

but to answer your question -- we use ours every chance we get --


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Same here...use it all the time. We have even steamed shrimp on it...Don't want those smells in the camper!!!!!

Gary


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

We've got an '05 with just the stove, no sink. We use the stove almost every trip. I go camping to be outside and enjoy the views, so I dislike cooking inside. And, as others have pointed out, cooking outside keeps the smells outside.

GenesRUs


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

I love the outside stove and sink so much (along with my Weber 200) that Im seriously considering removing the oven and stove from the inside and making the area into a storage closet or adding a small "beverage" fridge. I havent used the inside stove yet and realistically dont think I ever will.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

It is one of the key features that sold the Outback to my DW. She loves the outside kitchen. As well I am an early riser, I can make coffee in the morning without waking up everybody in the trailer. JR


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Never seen an Outback without the outside stove, also never seen an Outback that did not have all the 'options'.

We also use it, but you might have to 'mod' the cable that holds it so you can level it better. Simple mod.

John


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Can't live without the outside kitchen area. LOVE to make my morning coffee outside (to not wake the kids) and enjoy my peace and quiet in the cool mornings (rest of campground is usually asleep). We also cook dinner outside to minimize mess/smell in trailer.

You will love it.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Very convenient for bbq'ing - just setup the bbq on a table next to the outdoor stove and you can cook everything in one place.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I love it. Always used a colemen till i bought the OB


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

A co-worker with many moons more TT camping than I (thats not saying a lot) had told me not use it due to the rise of the heat/steam possibley messing the awning up. Have any of you seen this? We would like to use it for all the reasons you have mentioned on this thread. The distance between the two looked to me to have plenty of "breathing" room to prevent such things from having any effect.

Dave


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Our 2004 25FBS did not come with the outside cook center. The dinette was in the spot where they normally are. It did have an outdoor shower on the back side which I loved for cleaning and rinsing things off.

We traded it in on a 27RLS and now have the cook center but no outdoor shower. The cook center comes with a spiral hose but I don't like spraying water all over under the awing where we walk. I bought a 15' hose and run it under the TT to the back side and use the sprayer there.

I did like the outdoor shower. You could hang the shower head on the holder and use both hands to wash things. I may try to install one on the backside next to the hot water heater.

We were doing a multi-family cookout last weekend and someone asked for a cutting board so I pulled out my 2 1/2 footer and laid it on the table. They were impressed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Barry,

We are using ours more and more, at least the stove. My DW never really cared for the one on our pop-up, so we did not really use the Outback unit our first season. We seem to have 'discovered' it now though, and are using it more frequently.

Still have not used the sink. Just can't see it as being that useful. Good place to put utensils though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't think the rise of heat and steam should be large problems. I haven't heard of anyone complaining about it but I have to admit I don't use my awning that often...

Reverie


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Pretty much use the outside stove exclusively; keeps the heat outside the camper. Use the outside sink little since it does not drain, but do use the blue coil hose ('06 model) with a garden sprayer on the end quite a bit for everything from washing the steps down to shampooing the dog because he rolled on a DEAD FISH







on the lakeshore before we could stop him!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The fold out stove???? ... I use it as a beverage center. I just learned if you flip the lid open there is a stove.
















We use ours all the time for almost everything and anything.










Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HTQM said:


> A co-worker with many moons more TT camping than I (thats not saying a lot) had told me not use it due to the rise of the heat/steam possibley messing the awning up. Have any of you seen this? We would like to use it for all the reasons you have mentioned on this thread. The distance between the two looked to me to have plenty of "breathing" room to prevent such things from having any effect.
> 
> Dave
> [snapback]118381[/snapback]​


I would think that if you can generate that much heat to damage the awning which is 4 to 5 ft above it, you would have a bigger problem


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GoVols said:


> down to shampooing the dog because he rolled on a DEAD FISH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something tells me there is more to this story...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

HTQM said:


> A co-worker with many moons more TT camping than I (thats not saying a lot) had told me not use it due to the rise of the heat/steam possibley messing the awning up. Have any of you seen this? We would like to use it for all the reasons you have mentioned on this thread. The distance between the two looked to me to have plenty of "breathing" room to prevent such things from having any effect.
> 
> Dave
> [snapback]118381[/snapback]​


my brothers non-outback has the same outside cooktop setup, he has had it since 2003 and camps and uses it A LOT...no visible awning messing up.. but he has a different awning manufacturer so your mileage may vary...I haven;t noticed anything, and we are always cooking corn and boiling water, etc..


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> HTQM said:
> 
> 
> > A co-worker with many moons more TT camping than I (thats not saying a lot) had told me not use it due to the rise of the heat/steam possibley messing the awning up. Have any of you seen this? We would like to use it for all the reasons you have mentioned on this thread. The distance between the two looked to me to have plenty of "breathing" roomÂ to prevent such things from having any effect.
> ...


Ever seen me cook, it can get ugly. I have been banned from the grill if theres chicken involved.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Like everyone said, outside stove is great; sink is nice but has limited value.

However! Before you buy a 27 or 29 TT for the stove, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE make sure you have a tow vehicle and towing rig to handle it.

All too frequently people leave the TV and tow rig as an afterthought and end up with a $20,000+ lawn ornament because the TV they have with won't handle what they bought or, God forbid, they find out too late that what they have bought is a pile of misery.

Not to dampen your plans, just trying to add a little reality to the venture so the end result is a pleasure and not a nightmare.

Good Luck
Bill

By the way, you couldn't ask for a better group of people to ask for advice from so don't ever feel any question you may have is silly or insignificant. We all had to start somewhere. Knowing that you have had a pop-up you probably already know you need to know more. It is a wise man that draws from his experiences.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HTQM said:


> Ever seen me cook, it can get ugly. I have been banned from the grill if theres chicken involved.










LMAO!









Boy, does THAT hit close to home!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Barry,

1st, Welcome to Outbackers.com. You'll definitely get a lot of anwsers from this site.

We use our outside stove all the time. The stove works well for smaller meals but if you're having large groups I found that have our Weber 200 in addition works well. Usually cook the breakfasts and bbq style meals on it. The wife likes to use the indoor for heating up veggies and pastas.

Hope this helps.

C-Mac


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

My DH LOVES the outside stove. I have not even gotten a chance to try it. Works for me.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

imabeachbum said:


> I love the outside stove and sink so much (along with my Weber 200) that Im seriously considering removing the oven and stove from the inside and making the area into a storage closet or adding a small "beverage" fridge. I havent used the inside stove yet and realistically dont think I ever will.
> [snapback]118315[/snapback]​


Alan,

Just be aware that your resale value will tumble if you take the stove and oven out.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> imabeachbum said:
> 
> 
> > I love the outside stove and sink so much (along with my Weber 200) that Im seriously considering removing the oven and stove from the inside and making the area into a storage closet or adding a small "beverage" fridge.Â I havent used the inside stove yet and realistically dont think I ever will.
> ...


Not if he decides to change it out for a beer keg cooler, wine fridge, and built in blender. Now that's Outback'n.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

campmg said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > imabeachbum said:
> ...


I think that could almost triple its value - at least as far as my DH is concerned


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

You just can't beat cooking breakfast outside while camping. sunny Guess it goes back to my tenting days and cooking on the two burner Coleman stove outside, I just find it feels like "real camping" when I cook outside. Plus you don't have the smell of cooking bacon/sausage inside the trailer - although I love that smell outside.







I had an outside stove on my pop-up and my hybrid and used them a lot. When I started looking at models with hard sided rear slide beds, having an outside stove was at the top of my "must have" list. That eliminated several brands since they either had an attached BBQ grill or no outside cooking unit at all. Personally I like to use my charcoal grill when I'm camping, so the BBQ grills didn't appeal to me and I reeaally wanted the outside stove. Mine got a lot of use Memorial Day weekend and performed very well.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Do we use the outside stove??

Do bears poop in the woods??

Is the Pope German??

Of COURSE we use the outside stove! It's great!

And I did not have to do the leveling mod for the cable supports. Seems that Gilligan had the day off when the factory installed our stove. As long as I set up the camper level, my stove is spot on!

Dan


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

GenesRUs said:


> We've got an '05 with just the stove, no sink. We use the stove almost every trip. I go camping to be outside and enjoy the views, so I dislike cooking inside. And, as others have pointed out, cooking outside keeps the smells outside.
> 
> GenesRUs
> [snapback]118312[/snapback]​


We have an '04' with just the stove, no sink. We love our as well. I have to agree with GenesRUs

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think I'm part of a very small percentage that doesn't use the outside stove. I find using my Coleman 3 burner stove works much better for us. I just carry it to the picnic table and then whoever is cooking, is still around the family.


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> imabeachbum said:
> 
> 
> > I love the outside stove and sink so much (along with my Weber 200) that Im seriously considering removing the oven and stove from the inside and making the area into a storage closet or adding a small "beverage" fridge. I havent used the inside stove yet and realistically dont think I ever will.
> ...


Moose,

Funny you say that, DW brought up that very issue up today. Ive got twins in college, and a 13 year old whom we also plan on sending. Lord willing, the 3 of us will be in this camper for another 5 years and most likely DW and I will be in it another 1 to 4 (barring that incredible urge I already have for a turbo diesel and a 5'er) whilst youngest gets her higher education, so I do have to weigh the tumbled value vs 6-10 years with a set up that suits us. I dont say that lightly either, Ive been having serious conversations with "self" for quite a while and just so I dont do anything rash I promised DW no changes until next summer - but damn, a kegger or beverage fridge is VERY tempting


----------



## Hogfan (Apr 8, 2006)

I have to say that the outside stove is my favorite feature on the Outback. I use it many times every camping trip. I plug in my little coffee maker and sit it on the cutting board while I cook breakfast. The two burners are pretty close together so if you are cooking several items, you either have to use two small pans or use one large pan. We are now using a large pan on the stove and an electric skillet on a table beside the stove. It works great and we have never had a problem with the awning being too close. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We use it all the time, especially during the Summer. In the morning, I have the coffee maker sitting on the cutting board so I can enjoy my early morning, quiet coffee/reading time. This past weekend, we used the outside stove to cook those ziplock omlettes (YUM) and spaghetti sauce for dinner (again YUM). Oh, and it makes a great beer holder while you're cooking dinner!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We haven't yet, but plan to on our first trip next weekend sunny


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

We've only used our outback once - and we loved the outside camp station.







Used it for brewing coffee in the morning - and at night - it turned into our "wet bar" LOL Worked great!


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

We use the outside stove every time we cook. We also have a small folding table that we set up next to the stove for a small microwave, a toaster oven and the coffee maker. Presto! a gourmet kitchen! The only time we have used the inside stove was to cook in the oven. 
Fred


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

jewel said:


> We've only used our outback once - and we loved the outside camp station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, you will fit in just fine at the PNW rally!!









The outside cook unit has to be one of the best things (in our book) about the Outback. OK, there are many, but this gets used daily when we are out. 
Love it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> jewel said:
> 
> 
> > We've only used our outback once - and we loved the outside camp station.
> ...


That is the PNW BOAT DRINKS Rally...


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

We always use the outside sink and stove.
We also take a george foreman grill and place it on the folding table that came with our OB and plug it in. We can grill just about anything and leave the mess outside.
The hose comes in very handy,.. a lot of our cleaning is done outside.
We haven't used the inside stove yet. The only time I have lit it is during the PDI to see that it worked.


----------



## tripod (Sep 26, 2005)

Boy, lot's of use! Thank you all for your replies. I know with our pop-up we always cook outside. I don't even think we have boiled water inside. I am curious about the sink part of it though and how much that would get used. It would seem very handy for coffee in the morning.

Still waiting to have a close look at a 29BHS. Although the hard slideout sleeping area is an interesting concept, if I'm moving from a pop-up I want to move away from slideouts (unless they are powered).

Thanks for your views.

Barry


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

tripod said:


> Boy, lot's of use! Thank you all for your replies. I know with our pop-up we always cook outside. I don't even think we have boiled water inside. I am curious about the sink part of it though and how much that would get used. It would seem very handy for coffee in the morning.
> 
> Still waiting to have a close look at a 29BHS. Although the hard slideout sleeping area is an interesting concept, if I'm moving from a pop-up I want to move away from slideouts (unless they are powered).
> 
> ...


Hello Again Barry!!

The sink spigot works well. I use it to was utencils and fill pots for boiling.

DW and I usually have the coffee maker setup in the kitchen and leave it going inside. But it could easily handle your coffee making needs.

FYI
C-Mac


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

tripod said:


> Boy, lot's of use! Thank you all for your replies. I know with our pop-up we always cook outside. I don't even think we have boiled water inside. I am curious about the sink part of it though and how much that would get used. It would seem very handy for coffee in the morning.
> 
> Still waiting to have a close look at a 29BHS. Although the hard slideout sleeping area is an interesting concept, if I'm moving from a pop-up I want to move away from slideouts (unless they are powered).
> 
> ...


Barry,
We use our Outside Stove and Sink everyday on every trip. Being able to wash your hands and clean dishes outside is great. The only perceived downside to us was you do not get an outside shower on the other side. After camping with the sink for over 3 months the shower being gone is not a problem at all. You do have to dump the sink out in the woods but that is not a big deal.

As far as the rear bed manual slide. It gives you a 5' longer trailer without having to tow it. The manual operation is very easy. We moved up from a pop up and the hard slide is much easier than a pop up is. Watch out for the Max lite and others that have a powered rear slide. These beds are smaller and the box is not near as large as the Outback.

If you have kids get the 28RSDS. It is a great unit with so much room. The bunks give everyone thier own bed. If no kids then I would get the 27RSDS that gives you a bigger bathroom and the rear Queen for guest.

Good Luck!!!
KB


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> > jewel said:
> ...


Glad to hear we'll fit in just fine!







Now, you have to tell me why it's called the boat drink rally???








the outside cook unit is also one of my favorite things about the outback. I also think it's pretty neat that when you pull into a site late at night to set up, they have put the nice bright white lights in the front of the trailer and the one one the side to help. ALSO :: I think the light in the front compartment is a brilliant idea. There are so many awesome lil things about this trailer! Even the extra counter that pops up right by the front door. LOL I could go on - but you all know just how cool these trailers are









action jewels


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I believe my last trip a couple of weeks ago was the first time after 9 trips that we have used the outside kitchen. Gees, what was I thinking, man it is awesome! It is really great when you have to use the dump station and don't want to fill up that gray tank quick, wash all the dishes outside, it's very quick clean-up!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I use the outside stove every trip. I don't think the DW knows how it works yet. I found that most of the heat goes right into the pancakes and sausage and very little makes it up to the awning.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We have a 29BHS and love the outside kitchen. we usie it to steam veggies or boil pasta water instead of heating up the TT. I just today purchased a shower head for the outdoor sinks shower attachment. It's nice to have hot and cold water, but the lack of a sink drain is the only down side. I might have to come up with a detachable mod over the summer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jewel said:


> Now, you have to tell me why it's called the boat drink rally???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rally has a name change for a few reasons:

1) Seems a lot of us are Jimmy Buffett fans
2) We are planning a rafting trip on Saturday (well chetlenox owns that part)
3) Doug made some killer "Kool-Aide" and I want him to do it again

...and finally...

4) I'm leaving for Jamaica in 12 days (for 9 days) and I'm bringing back some RUM!! Others will also be bringing Rum...so the name was born!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> jewel said:
> 
> 
> > Now, you have to tell me why it's called the boat drink rally???
> ...


And that's not a thread hijack either... The Kool-Aide is mixed right on the camp kitchen! Oh that multi-purpose wet bar camp kitchen, gotta love it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...thanks for covering for my "almost" thread hijack Jeff...


----------

